# More worm feeding



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/107495944

I eventually had to net the lil guy, he was having a tough time it looked like breathing, so i slowly pulled it outta his mouth. he's a fat lil bastard, as you can sorta see
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/204968279

I guess ill have to start chopping up the worms b4 feeding, it is amusing though to watch him and the exos attacking a worm 3X their size.


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

THATS A BIG WORM,LOL


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

That is a big worm. I thought Rafael catfishes were scavengers and snail eatters...


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

They are carnivourous and will eat anything they can get their mouth onto... 
Giovanni, nice choice of catfish there..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet cat, and cool pics, Gio







Hungry little critter isn't he









I have one as well (I think, haven't seen him in a while, and he was quite active, so perhaps my reds tagged him), and I really like him. Great coloration, cool looking whiskers...
Try looking for a spotted one as well: those are also very cool!

Here's one of mine (and he's a fat little bastard as well)










My striped raphael:










I haven't tried worms yet, but I'm a bit affraid urban worms are full of toxins and other harmful shiz....


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Sweet pics Jonas, mine barely ever comes out from this piece of lava rock I have in the tank, there's a whole in the middle of it that he has made it his home, but I did just throw in some gold pellets and he came out and vacuumed them off the top







i saw the spotted ones, they were right beside the striped ones at the LFS i bought him at, maybe ill buy one of those next time im up there and throw him in my piranha tank, as the 10 gallon is probaly 2 crowded as it is


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WEll, I had to drop in a shizload of pellets before they finally came out to be photographed...
They're for sure not the most sociable of fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice pic gio ..also like your spotted raphael too juda


----------

